# I have a ???



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

There was someone that had their chickens sexed by genetics, my ? Is how and where I have friends who want hens from my polish and would be willing to have this done please help thanks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Veterinarians can use blood or blood feathers to sex birds.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks ill look to see if I can't find one that does that


----------

